# Newark Spring Show - MHF Cup Winners!



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im pleased to announce MHF has won the "Largest Club Turnout" cup at the Newark Spring Show.

We have a very nice cup, which will hold plenty of wine... :wink: 

Photograph to follow...


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

And heres the picture


stew


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

*********

* ****** ** *** ******* ** **** ****​
and further sign of things to come, I'm sure.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Well done MHF


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Well Done Everyone, especially Jacquie, Shane and Joyce for there hard work marshalling and organising this new event.


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice one guys :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Just wanted to say a big thank you to Jacquie for organising a great rally.
Everything ran smoothly - the only thing Jacquie didn't do was give us good weather on Saturday!!

It was nice to see everyone again, although most of us were sheltering from the elements most of the time, and there was a large number of you I didn't get to say hello to..... Hopefully next time, when the weather is a little warmer.

Sharon


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi even i was not there  

WELL DONE ! 

MHF

 

ray :thumbright:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm afraid i wasn't there but WELL done MHF members who attended.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Only went for the day but it was nice to see some old friends and new faces.
It was very cold when we arrived but the sun came out just after and it started to warm up. When we arrived we were given a warm greeting by the parking marshals which is not what you always get these days. 

Yes it was a little thin on stalls, but for a new show I guess it is to be expected and it can only improve for next year as those stalls that were not there realise that it was a missed opportunity.

Thanks Artona (Stew) for the lowdown on fitting your satellite dish - hopefully mine will be delivered tomorrow

Steve F


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well, if the organizers of Newark can get their heads together with the organizers of the Volksworld show and make sure that the dates don't clash again, we will be there for sure :wink: 

Congrats on the award chaps and chapesses! =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

And out of the 5 RVs there Blue Boy Won best Pimped ride :lol: 
Geo (Lovin It)


----------



## 94415 (May 1, 2005)

Just like to add our thanks to our Illustrious Marshalls for their welcome and arranging the weekend! We enjoyed it even though the weather was not really conducive to socialising so we didn't get to chat to many members.

We, too were a little disappointed with the number of stands but it will hopefully get better in years to come.

However, we were very impressed with the friendliness of the stewards on the gate, they were helpful and made us feel very welcome and the coach into Newark was a nice touch. Well done guys and gals!

Phil & Jan


----------



## Ginamo (Sep 5, 2006)

Our first rally and we really enjoyed it despite the cold wind.

Many thanks to Jacqui, Joyce and Shane for doing a fantastic job and all their hard work. We came back having spent all our money just managed to save £1 for the Dartford crossing!!

Alec and Gina


----------



## kbsserv (Jul 18, 2006)

Just like to add our thanks to the people who organised and marshalled the rallie.

Also thanks to Geo for trying to source me a front pipe for me exhaust,which decided to break at the flange,some where on the A46  

also thanks to sandj for the wire,but next time steve can ya strip it for me
first :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Karl


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Having just got back from Newark I would just like to say

Thank you to the marshalls. The guys/girls who booked us in Friday evening were so cheerful and they seemed to keep happy all weekend despite the cold on Saturday. The flowers have now started to bloom.

The Saturday night entertainment was excellent, the MC was great, Bob Anderson what a great guy not only to play with allcomers but especially to help Samuel to win. Then he sat signing photos for as long as people were there. The Eagles tribute band was good, yes the acoustics weren't great but they seemed to enjoy it. There was even a good supply of bottled cider.

A show like this can only get better by support.

Just to say hello to Badger as we tried to speak after the band but it was a little loud but perhaps next time. Don't want him to think there is a mad woman around. Hope the wallet got reunited with its owner.

We were pitched right next to the yellow gate so people would have seen us there. Small grey/blue Transit campervan.

Its a bit of a shame the weather wasn't better but we enjoyed watching all the comings and going. The 3 Vectras imitating the Italian Job Mini's keep Simon and I entertained with their syncronised exiting/entrances. 

Downside for us was having to watch all the dog owners bagging/binning the poo (but at least everyone cleaned up)

Had a walk around all the vans on Saturday afternoon but due to the inclement weather didn't get the chance to speak to anyone.

We had a good weekend.


----------



## Bikerbabewing (Feb 22, 2007)

Well done on the award.

Neil and I came on Saturday and planned to stay for most of the day!!!
We went to Artona's van to introduce ourselves but as we had the dogs with us Neil remained outside with them and got frozen   So we left earlier than expected. But it was nice to meet Artona, Snelly & Dave. We look forward to meeting a few more of you at Peterborough   Lets hope the weather is better.

Bikerbabewing


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Hi all ,
Another great weekend which was superbly organised and marshalled,we would like to add our thanks to all involved.As has been said by others the weather meant we didnt get to meet everybody,thanks again and now looking forward to the France Rally.
Terry and Pat.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Echo above comments, hopefully this venue will take off with more and more traders showing an interest, the facilities available are excellent!

Hats off to our staff for a job well done, and a special thank you to Russell for putting the event together, and ensuring we were well looked after :wink: 

Nice to see familiar faces, and make new friends at the same time, did'nt get to meet everyone  , the weekend just went all tooooo quickly!

Looking forward to the next one!

MnD


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Congratulations and great to see a piccy of you all. with working most Saturdays its hard to get a wekend away, we are though going to the fishing comp in May and looking forward to meeting a few of you, wish we could make a few more, oh well live in hope :lol: 

Anne


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi All..........Just got back.well a couple of hours ago.......after an "eventfull weekend"  

I've no doubt Jacquie will be posting embarrasing pics of mt "piggyback ride"  

Big thanke to all the Marshalls and well done MHF, it was great to win the cup.........needs a few more exhibitors but 'm sure it will come, give it a chance as its a great site. (would prefer it later in the year though.....Bbbrrr)

Thanks Duncan for your diagnosis too.....spot on.............Hoped to speak to more of you but it was a bit nippy to stand round talking, but we'll get to you eventually.


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

*Newark*

Hi All,

We would just like to add our thanks to Jacquie and everyone else who were involved in the organization. 
Even thought the weather was a bit up & down, and the bar on Friday night was like standing in a fridge, we had a very nice weekend. It was nice to familiar faces, and as has been said before it would have been nice to meet some more of you.
We stopped at Weston-Super-Mare on the way home last night and spent today on the beach, it was very sunny but not quite warm enough for a swim.

Cheers
Steve & Catherine

P.S. We moved our van on Saturday because of the noisy generator, and then on Sunday morning Snelly fired up his genny to rival it :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals,

Well what another great weekend with all you loverly people, shame about the weather, but we won a cup MHF's first ever cup, and it's all down to YOU ALL for making the effort and turning up, cause if you hadn't we would not have had the Largest Club Turnout Cup. THANK YOU ALL.


Jacquie


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

badger said:


> Hi All..........Just got back.well a couple of hours ago.......after an "eventfull weekend"
> 
> I've no doubt Jacquie will be posting embarrasing pics of mt "piggyback ride"
> 
> ...


Was it the clutch in the end Badger?


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Does this mean for all those in attendance will recieve a cup winners medal and be known as the cup winning side of 07 :wink: :wink:


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shane

Yes, Duncan got it spoton . The favoutite is the clutch release bearing shattered. Home safe now just gotta sort it.
 
Thanks for asking..


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

had a good weekend see you all at france..ash & lynn..


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Has anyone else got photo's to upload to the gallery?? It seems a poor turn out so far with only four photo's.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Shane

There you go mate. 


stew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Nice Stew, Thanks.


----------

